# Looking for a pet shop owner.



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just need a little advice on something please drop me a pm 

thanks dixon


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

AmazonExotics is a exotics shop owner in north wales. Hope this helps


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks very much : victory: i not complainig about anyone or anything just so people know lol and its noithing to do with the care of animals lmao forgot to mention that.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't anyone on here help?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pauline said:


> Can't anyone on here help?


probibly but Id rather speak to someone expireinced with perhaps some advice from there expirience it would be better coming from a reputable dealer lol I would prefer to speak privately as il end up getting jumped and criticised meaning moderators blah blah blah give out infractions and bar people. and id probs have a load of people trying to sell me stuff i dont need lol its happned lmao but thanks for your question.: victory:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> probibly but Id rather speak to someone expireinced with perhaps some advice from there expirience it would be better coming from a reputable dealer lol I would prefer to speak privately as il end up getting jumped and criticised meaning moderators blah blah blah give out infractions and bar people. and id probs have a load of people trying to sell me stuff i dont need lol its happned lmao but thanks for your question.: victory:


PM me if you like, I can always send my email address if you'd rather do it that way. If I can't help I can always point you in the right direction. There's probably more experience here than most rep shop keepers will have.


----------



## repti-realm (Sep 26, 2010)

**

I can give it a go 
Ceri @ Repti-Realm Northwich x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pauline said:


> PM me if you like, I can always send my email address if you'd rather do it that way. If I can't help I can always point you in the right direction. There's probably more experience here than most rep shop keepers will have.


 
lol oh thanks I know but not on this lol I dont think lmao Ive just had a reply there so wel see how it goes.
if you want to add me im at [email protected]


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Try Tropical Team at Team Valley Phone No. 01914877766. They've always been willing to help me. della.g on here is the owner I think.

John


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

jht88 said:


> Try Tropical Team at Team Valley Phone No. 01914877766. They've always been willing to help me. della.g on here is the owner I think.
> 
> John


will do m8 thanks.


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

No bother, hope get sorted. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

jht88 said:


> No bother, hope get sorted. :2thumb:


thankyou:no1:


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

That would be me. Send me a p.m if i can help.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

della.g said:


> That would be me. Send me a p.m if i can help.


 
your in the team valley im only in washington lol I have been in touch with quite a few tonight lol neverthe less il send ya a pm


----------

